# LF. Play station 2



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*I have a friend looking to buy a play station 2. She was going to buy one off of Craig's list from a teenager but I was a bit leary as I didn't want her to get screwed. So i figured maybe someone on here was selling one. Thanks*


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

hmm..are you sure you do not mean ps3?...cuz brand new ps2 are pretty cheap these days..even the ps3 has dropped in prices. 

hmm and maybe you should've but this under the classified section....


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*I though the classified was just for selling. Ok move it if you need to mods. Thanks. She was buying a 2 for $50 of Craig's list as she says she has a ton of games. I don't have one so I have no idea if the new one will be able to play the old games. I have a leapster and it plays the older games. Just thought I would ask around.*


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

The PS3 can play "some" of the games for the PS2. We have a PS2 & a stack of about a dozen or so games I've been thinking of selling (hubby has a PS3 & now an XBox on the way thanks to Telus). However, $50 sounds fair if it comes with enough (good) games, especially if it's the slim rather than the older bigger one.


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*Ya but if she went home and it dodn't work she would be out $50. He was meeting her at 7/11 so no way to see if it works or where to rbing it back if it doesn't. Just hate to see my BFF out $50 and left with crap. My nephew might have one but not the slim one. If it was someone our age I wouldn't be so worried, but a 15 year old? I just think how many times I have been screwed off of Craig's list. The worst was the so called 125 gallon. I can't even think about that one. Then I found this place.*


----------



## FED (Apr 25, 2010)

I think $50 for the ps2 is still too expensive. The system in general is almost 10 years old now. I would suggest getting the xbox360 arcade version for $99 at Best Buy right now if she wants something cheap.


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 17, 2010)

$50 seems kinda high, especially if its the first or second generation PS2.
Futureshop also sells a brand new PS2 for $99 right now (PlayStation 2 Console - Black - Future Shop)

I agree about meeting a 15 year old at 7/11, there's no guarantee that thing's going to work. The best would be to find someone who is willing to let you come to their house to pick it up and confirm that it works (take a friend though, nothing scarier for a girl than going to into stranger's house alone). The fact that they are letting you come into their house means its less likely to have been stolen and/or broken.


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll look around I might have one, And as for the PS3 being capable of playing the older PS2 games only the older fat ones I believe will play them, not the newer slims, I tried to play a PS2 game on my old PS3 fat, it was very laggy now I don't know if that's cause I was so used to the current ps3 games or that it just played them poorly.


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 17, 2010)

Crazy_NDN said:


> I'll look around I might have one, And as for the PS3 being capable of playing the older PS2 games only the older fat ones I believe will play them, not the newer slims, I tried to play a PS2 game on my old PS3 fat, it was very laggy now I don't know if that's cause I was so used to the current ps3 games or that it just played them poorly.


Also depends on the version you have. Back when I bought my PS3, there were two options (something like the 40GB and 80 GB versions). The better (i.e. more expensive) one could play PS2 games, but the cheaper one didn't.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Kitsune said:


> Also depends on the version you have. Back when I bought my PS3, there were two options (something like the 40GB and 80 GB versions). The better (i.e. more expensive) one could play PS2 games, but the cheaper one didn't.


Correct. I have a PS2 and a 40GB PS3 and the PS3 will not play PS2 games.


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

The oldest PS3's apparently play the PS2 games. But I think we're talking about PS2's playing PS1 games..?

And yeah, I would NEVER buy something like that from someone meeting at 7-11! If it's working they should have nothing to hide, and should provide somewhere to plug it in.

I helped my folks buy a used Xbox a few years back for my brother from someone on CL. We went to his parent's house and saw it plugged in and running... unfortunately we DIDN'T see the boy holding his hand over the CD rom slot... Not long after he started using it, the stupid thing started spitting out the games, making it nearly impossible to use! For a short while, you could hold your hand over it to stop it from doing that but then it just wouldn't load. I was very annoyed about that... and yeah, for how cheap they are new, it is probably better to buy a new unit and then buy some of the games used.


----------



## summit (Aug 22, 2010)

I tend to collect the older gaming consoles, I get alot of good deals on ebay, and have never had a problem with them not being as described as long as you watch the seller.

Also if you get the original 60GB PS3, it has a hardware emulation chip that will play 90% of ps2/ps1 games, it plays all of mine great. Its only when they moved to bring the price down on the PS3 to compete with xbox that they decided to go with software emulation as it was cheaper and it is not compatible with nearly as many ps2 games.


----------

